
Private Internet Access VPN Not Routing via UK Due to Investigatory Powers Bill - roryrjb
Since yesterday if I try to connect via the UK it actually connects via the Netherlands, has this affected anyone else? See below an email response to my query:<p>&quot;As you may have noticed, our UK servers (London and Southampton) are currently listing Netherlands IP addresses.<p>This is part of initial changes we have enacted on our network in response to the Investigatory Powers Bill which passed Royal Assent on 29 November 2016.<p>We will send an email in the near future detailing our response to the Investigatory Powers Act, including the steps we are making moving forward, but at this time I cannot release any further information.<p>I apologise for the limited information at this time, but please be assured that we are taking steps to ensure your privacy and security are maintained.&quot;
======
anexprogrammer
Ah, interesting. Nice to see them being proactive about it. I just assumed it
was outdated Geolocation from IP changes.

I find I'm more annoyed by sites _assuming_ I want Dutch over Samsung USA than
sites that ask if I'd prefer...

~~~
roryrjb
It is good that they are being proactive about it, but a UK option is one of
my requirements, I'm currently looking for an alternative provider that will
still route via the UK, is priced competitively and has a Linux client.

------
roryrjb
OK they have now changed this back, so UK connections are now valid. I'd edit
the title of this to avoid what is now incorrect, but I can't.

